# Which digital camera to buy...



## jay4u (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello group....

I am on my trip to Denmark..... and i think its long time i give chance to the hiden photographer to show his talent... so guys... its time for me to go buy a digital camera...... Can u sugest a nice model with approx price... my details at at the bottom.. Price bracket is 10K but i can extend it if the model is as good as irresistible

1. Atleast 5 megapixel
2. Atleast 3x optical zoom... digital zoom does not matter to me
3. built in jpg compression/ image resizer
4. nice picture quality with good flash
5. support for add on cards.. my idea is to use the same card on my nokia 7610 mobile phone.. hence the camera should support 512 mb card
6. USB PC connectivity
7. Can capture avideo recording a bit.. even moderate quality will do.
8. other features wil be bonus.. preferably longer battery life...


----------



## geekysage (Jan 9, 2006)

Use the search link at the top. I replied to at least 2 similar threads.


----------



## jay4u (Jan 9, 2006)

thank you buddy... i am now searching for it in the forum but could not find a proper topic in search... can u plz post the link.. where we have discussion about digicams


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33884&highlight=digicam
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34558&highlight=digicam
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33831&highlight=digicam
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35566&highlight=digicam
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35427&highlight=digital+camera
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35018&highlight=digital+camera

Check the above threads for suggestions.

@geekysage: I think that if you want to teach others to use the Search button, then you should practice what you preach. You should search and post links to the relevant threads instead of simply telling people to Search.


----------



## geekysage (Jan 9, 2006)

Nemesis, looks like you're getting in the habit to join horns with me every now and then. Anyway, i do not preach anything! I just tried to show the guy how he could easily find the info he was looking for. I didn't blatantly ask him to google and leave the forum, did I? I just asked him to do a simple seach here, on the forum iteself, to find what he was looking for. As evident, it indeed was a simple search but for some reasons (which BTW are quite obvious) he failed to find the above threads.

Anyhow, judging from your previous discussion with me, i have a feeling that you are gonna wanna turn this into another flame war. I neither have the time, nor the energy to engage in such petty behavior. Therefore, I request you to drop the idea and let peace prevail.

Thank you!


----------



## theraven (Jan 10, 2006)

rules are rules. ..
in the alst revision raaabo insisted that "search the forum" be followed by a valid link
so plz be careful in the future.


----------



## geekysage (Jan 10, 2006)

theraven, thanks for letting me know. By the way, could you provide a link to the thread which contains this forum rule?


----------



## jay4u (Jan 10, 2006)

Nemesis thank you very much..... actually i tried myself to search but didnot came up with any good reason........

geekysage please dont get started with a duel...  and yes i agree that comment for searching the forum should follow with a reference link....


----------



## theraven (Jan 10, 2006)

raaabo instructed us to do so in the last flame war that occured over a n00b
now IF u have a problem with this and the mods .. i SUGGEST u leave right now
attitude isnt ognna get u anywhere dude ... i tried explainin something to u nicely 
if u have issues .... then dont wasteour time
go see a shrink instead.

any more communication u can get thru to my inbox or im ...
locked


----------

